# Windows Media Player 9 and Mac OS X 10.3.3



## RaCk (Jul 31, 2004)

I have been running WMP 9 on my Mac and recently the program doesn't respond at all. I trashed the WMP 9 folder and reinstalled. This didn't seem to work. Any suggestions on how I can get this application running again?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

microsoft has designed windows media player for mac os x to be buggy and not work.
my reccomendation would be VLC.
if you're trying to play wmv3 format, so far nothing will work on osx.


----------



## RaCk (Jul 31, 2004)

got it to finally work.... trashed the preference file.... reinstalled and it runs like new thanks

Tom


----------

